# Why doesn’t DoorDash reimburse drivers for toll roads?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

When I do a UE delivery and use a toll road, the toll charges get added to my earnings. I don’t see this on DoorDash. I guess I’ll stay off toll roads on DD orders.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I guess I’m in a lucky area. No toll roads anywhere in the delivery area.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

because they dont want charge the customers for tolls


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> I guess I'm in a lucky area. No toll roads anywhere in the delivery area.


There are 3 of them in my area. I'll just stay off of them for DD orders


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> When I do a UE delivery and use a toll road, the toll charges get added to my earnings. I don't see this on DoorDash. I guess I'll stay off toll roads on DD orders.


Because data has proven drivers are gonna complain & the standard DD reply...
"This is not the experience we want you to have" when in fact, DD doesn't care.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

It's hilarious when doordash and Postmates want me to deliver an order across the George Washington Bridge to New York without paying for the toll LOL


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> It's hilarious when doordash and Postmates want me to deliver an order across the George Washington Bridge to New York without paying for the toll LOL


What's the problem, it's only $16.


----------

